# HELP! White fungus or algae on Anubia?



## christinenha (Sep 2, 2014)

I've had non-stop issues with this Anubias Barteri ever since I got it from my LFS. I purchased two, and the rhizomes were completely submerged under the gravel in their tanks. I, being a novice, had no idea that this was bad until one of them had started to rot and had to be removed. The other one looked like it was doing okay, but then some of the leaves started to disintegrate. I have trimmed away the dying leaves, but now I notice that there is this white cloudy substance on the rhizome. It doesn't look stringy or anything. It's just a cloud of white. Can anyone tell me what this is and how to get rid of it if necessary? I tried to see if I could find anything similar on Google, and I have narrowed this down to being a fungus or a type of algae, but still have no idea whether to leave it, clean it off, or get rid of the plant altogether. I would really appreciate any info. Thanks.

- Christine


----------



## g4search (Aug 10, 2014)

Christine,
unfortunately the picture can only show what is happening on the surface of your Anubia rhizome, and there is not much to see here.

Since the spot you circled is white, it has to be a fungus (but it could also be a stuck cotton ball). Let's assume it is a fungus then this must be the cause for your anubias rotting. Usually fungi can not grow on living, healthy plants. They typically grow on dead wood or leaves, where they digest the cellulose and use this sugar for their growth. The only thing that you "see" of the fungus ( the white stuff) is the "fruiting body" where the spores are produced. Fungi are usually harmless to the aquarium environment, since they opportunistically feed on dead stuff. 
However, sometimes they can invade an organism (plant or fish) where an injury has occurred somewhere on the host, and the host provides a superb source of nutrients (for this type of fungus). 
Fungal infections are generally difficult to treat because you have the combat its (invisible) mycelium that has invaded the host (plant). 

In your case here, it is likely that the fungus has penetrated into the rhizome of the Anubia. Unfortunately, there is very little that you can do. You can just wait and see what happens - sometimes the Anubia can fight off the fungus and heal itself - or it will get progressively worse and eventually die.

However, if you don't want to take any chances get rid of the plant (and buy a new one)!


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

^ WOW, this guy!!!


----------



## christinenha (Sep 2, 2014)

*Thanks!*



g4search said:


> Christine,
> unfortunately the picture can only show what is happening on the surface of your Anubia rhizome, and there is not much to see here.
> 
> Since the spot you circled is white, it has to be a fungus (but it could also be a stuck cotton ball). Let's assume it is a fungus then this must be the cause for your anubias rotting. Usually fungi can not grow on living, healthy plants. They typically grow on dead wood or leaves, where they digest the cellulose and use this sugar for their growth. The only thing that you "see" of the fungus ( the white stuff) is the "fruiting body" where the spores are produced. Fungi are usually harmless to the aquarium environment, since they opportunistically feed on dead stuff.
> ...


Thank you for that detailed explanation! I had actually taken it out this past Sunday because I figured it was rotting. As soon as I lifted the rock it was attached to, it literally fell apart. So, I guess I'll have to go plant shopping pretty soon. Thanks again!

- Christine


----------



## TracyLee (Apr 27, 2016)

If this fungus invades a fish does the fish die?


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

TracyLee said:


> If this fungus invades a fish does the fish die?


There are treatments you can look up but yes typically the fish will die if left untreated and likely still if treated. 

Be careful of what medications you use in an aquarium and look up how their ingredients may effect the rest of your aquarium


----------

